# A hi-fi 78



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I added an interesting novelty to my site today. Here is my transfer and restoration of one of the earliest full frequency range recordings. This is hifi, but it was released on 78rpm shellac a few years before the introduction of the LP. It shows you just how good 78s can sound...

Vincent D'Indy: Overture to "Fervaal"
Charles Munch / L'Orchestre de la Societe du Conservatoire de Paris (Recorded 1947)
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/dindyfervaal1947.mp3

Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No 5 in D Minor "Reformation"
Charles Munch / L'Orchestre de la Societe du Conservatoire de Paris (Recorded 1948)
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/mendelssohnreformation1948.mp3

Enjoy!


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting these files. I dowloaded the Mendelssohn "Reformation" Symphony as it's one of my favourites. I'm an admirer of Charles Munch but principally from his Boston SO days. I see that this was recorded in 1948. It's quite amazing how good the sound quality is from that time period. I enjoyed listening to it very much. There is some hiss and crackle but it by no means spoils it. Looking at some spectograms of the WAV I see that it gets up to around 20 khz which is impressive. I have a sizeable collection of "Reformations" and I will gladly add this one to to my stock. I'm dying to let a few friends come round to listen to it, and quiz them on the vintage. I reckon they'll probably guess late 50s. I don't however reckon it will ever supplant my favourite version of the work but that's no major criticism. I happen to like best of all the version by Sir Colin Davis/Dresden Staatskapelle, but that's a lot more recent. Thanks again and well done.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Andy Loochazee said:


> Thanks for posting these files. I dowloaded the Mendelssohn "Reformation" Symphony as it's one of my favourites. I'm an admirer of Charles Munch but principally from his Boston SO days. I see that this was recorded in 1948. It's quite amazing how good the sound quality is from that time period. I enjoyed listening to it very much. There is some hiss and crackle but it by no means spoils it. Looking at some spectograms of the WAV I see that it gets up to around 20 khz which is impressive. I have a sizeable collection of "Reformations" and I will gladly add this one to to my stock. I'm dying to let a few friends come round to listen to it, and quiz them on the vintage. I reckon they'll probably guess late 50s. I don't however reckon it will ever supplant my favourite version of the work but that's no major criticism. I happen to like best of all the version by Sir Colin Davis/Dresden Staatskapelle, but that's a lot more recent. Thanks again and well done.


These must be British Decca I'm sure.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the post Bigshot. The sound quality is really quite good considering the source. I had the pleasure of seeing Charles Munch conducting the BSO in concert of a number of occasions and always enjoyed his work. Among his recordings I most fondly remember his La Mer and the Damnation of Faust. I remember seeing him one night when he lost his grip on the baton and it sailed like a missl;e over the orchestra before clattering harmlessly to the floor.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, thanks! I'm a big fan of the Reformation Symphony, so I'm interested in Munch's interpretation.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you folks like it. I have a transfer of the Busch recording of Handel's complete Concerti Grosso that is quite rare and I believe it's out of print. I picked up a pristine set in a junk store for ten bucks! I'll post it soon. I may have to do it in two or three parts because there's a lot of it.

In case you missed my previous postings, here's some more of my restoration work...

Mahler Symphony No 9: Bruno Walter/VPO 1938
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/mahler9walter1938.mp3

Beethoven Diabelli Variations Artur Schnabel 1937
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/schnabeldiabellis.mp3

Wagner Die Walkure Act 1: Bruno Walter/VPO, Lehmann, Melchior, List 1935
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/walkureact1walter1935.mp3

Enjoy!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I've had no luck downloading these things. The modem looks like it's downloading, but I can't find the file on the harddrive. The downloader applet isn't involved.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Click the right mouse button on the link and select download file. If you just click on it, it will download and when it's done, it will play in your browser. If you have a Mac, option click on the link and you can download it to your drive.

These are high quality MP3s that run for quite a long while. It may take a couple of minutes to download.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

God i love old records..


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Me too! I have a house full of them and more arriving all the time. A friend called me today and said he has a 12 foot shelf of classical 78s to give to me. If you can play 78s, you never need to pay for music again.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The quality is amazing, thanks for thes fabulous piece.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

bigshot said:


> Click the right mouse button on the link and select download file. If you just click on it, it will download and when it's done, it will play in your browser. If you have a Mac, option click on the link and you can download it to your drive.
> 
> These are high quality MP3s that run for quite a long while. It may take a couple of minutes to download.


Ah, success. The download speed is good, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just finished Mahler's 9th. Now it's on to Schnabel. It's been a great weekend so far!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

wrong thread


----------

